
3M learned of PFAS food contamination in 2001 - bookofjoe
https://theintercept.com/2019/06/12/3m-pfas-chemicals-food/
======
NIL8
This is an incredibley understated problem. This isn't the first time it's
cycled through the media, either. I hope that this time it moves the right
person or organization to take aggressive action to analyze, diagnose, and
develop a solution to this monster.

